# does a US citizen need a visa for CYPRUS



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

I need to know if a U S citizen need a visa if one has a U>S> passport. also what should i do for work permit and residency permit? should i try to get it from here before i leave and where should i apply to? any numbers or addresses would be greatly appreciated. thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh yes, you need a visa to live in Cyprus (or anywhere else in the EU) for anything longer than 90 days. The best place to check on visa and work permit terms and conditions is the consulate website: Official Website of the Embassy of the Republic of Cyprus in Washington D.C.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

*Blue blue*

Definitively as an American you need work permit to work i Cyprus. It is not so complicated as in US Immigration Law because Cyprus is a small country.
But I am affraid it may be troublesome to succeed, really. Get married to any EU. citizen and all your problems will disappear.
BTW are they going to introduce martial law in us before elections. I was tinking going on holiday.
pete


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Pete2727 said:


> BTW are they going to introduce martial law in us before elections. I was tinking going on holiday.
> pete


That rumor has been floating around for a LONG time now, always attached to the upcoming "big event." The version I heard was that they were going to declare martial law in order to postpone the elections because they don't like how the polls are trending.

I wouldn't change your holiday plans. It's not going to happen. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

